# UK second home stamp duty



## debaura (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello, can the UK gov can see Portuguese land registry/ property taxes? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably not - though if the UK government were to have some reason to ask the Portuguese authorities for "co-operation" in such matters, it would probably be forthcoming at least on a case by case basis.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## debaura (Nov 16, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Probably not - though if the UK government were to have some reason to ask the Portuguese authorities for "co-operation" in such matters, it would probably be forthcoming at least on a case by case basis.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thank you, that is what I am thinking as well.


----------

